# Band Stop Filter Needed?



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

My Mother just called me up. She wants me to set her up for MRV. She currently has her dish going into a SWM 5 module, then into a 2 way splitter, and into a HR20 and H20. She wants me to order her a HR24 and H24 from solidsignal (Me ordering that on my card for her account shouldn't be a problem should it?). Swap out the current splitter for one of the green labels, and she should be set, right? What about the band stop filter, since she was a SWM 5 and NOT an LNB?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Band stop filter should go between the splitter and the SWM.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Band stop filter should go between the splitter and the SWM.


Do the modules (Not the LNB) need them though? Especially the SWM5?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> Do the modules (Not the LNB) need them though? Especially the SWM5?


Yes.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay, I figured, but wasn't sure. Thanks. $12 to upgrade them to MRV (BS Filter and Splitter). Nice!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> Okay, I figured, but wasn't sure. Thanks. $12 to upgrade them to MRV (BS Filter and Splitter). Nice!


If ordering form SolidSignal, make sure the splitter that you get is a green label. They seem not to think it matters.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2481412#post2481412


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> If ordering form SolidSignal, make sure the splitter that you get is a green label. They seem not to think it matters.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2481412#post2481412


It'll matter or I'll reverse it on my card. And since I'm ordering everything at once (Including receivers), and you can only reverse the entire purchase amount....lol


----------

